# Question about Southern Seminary



## binaural24 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi guys. I am new here. I am just wondering: Many people on this board seem to speak highly of Southern Seminary in KY. However, Southern Seminary is (to my knowledge) dispensational (although Calvinistic in soteriology). Would those of you that hold to covenant theology still recommend this seminary as a good place to study Bible doctrine and theology, in spite of being dispensational? Why or why not? 

Also, do you know if there are many Reformed (not merely Calvinistic in soteriology) Christians studying at Southern Seminary, in spite of their obvious doctrinal differences? 

Thank you so much for any responses.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 14, 2011)

binaural24 said:


> However, Southern Seminary is (to my knowledge) dispensational (although Calvinistic in soteriology). Would those of you that hold to covenant theology still recommend this seminary as a good place to study Bible doctrine and theology, in spite of being dispensational? Why or why not?



Who told you that? There may be a few very progressive dispensational profs, but the school is not dispensational and the system is not formalized into their doctrinal statement thereby impacting what is taught in the preponderance of classes. Southern made me the amillenialist I am today.


----------



## MarieP (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi, Kristen, welcome!

You must be thinking about Master's Seminary out in California. That's the one with John MacArthur. Southern is not dispensationalist. Dr. Mohler and many others hold to covenant theology. There are a few that lean toward New Covenant Theology, and a couple progressive Dispensationalists, but on the whole it is very solid on the covenants.


----------



## binaural24 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow--this is great to know! I am very glad that I was mistaken--thank you for clearing this up. You guys are a big help!


----------

